# Why Has God forsaken me??



## Mimi22 (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm crying so much while i type this. if i doesnt make sense, then i'm sorry in advance.

I feel so forgotten by God. My dad talks to me all the time about  faith and believing but I feel like "has God left me here to rot?" My soul feels tired, I'm stressed and frustrated and I feel like i'm on the end of a very tight rope. My head feels like its gonna explode. 

I cant seem to find a job anywhere. I graduated with 1st class honours, yet still I feel like I have so much work to do. If i dont find a job in two weeks, I have to go back to the caribbean becuz my parents cant afford to fund me while I'm here in the Uk. And I really dont wanna go back, i can picture myself attempting suicide. Yes its that bad; living at home, losing my independance, dealing with my narrow-minded community etc I cant deal with it. I need God to do a miracle and it seems like he's left me in the cold to learn a lesson, and truthfully you dont even wanna know how many times I've asked for forgiveness. I dont even know wah I did wrong. i cant cope with life much longer.

I failed my driver's exam today and honestly speaking I dont have much money to re-sit the exam or take more lessons. I'm low on funds and if God knows this, why let me suffer? To teach me how to budget!!??? I jus want him to hear my prayers and I feel like he's turned a deaf ear.  I'm worried about my health and I havent recieved my test results as yet. 

I know some might find this trivial, but right now this is the most recent of many trials that I know God knows I cant deal with. So why plague me with it? My dad says I'm not ready perhaps, but when will i be ready? Tell me God, so i know which direction I'm going. I cant deal with no plans, blindly looking into the future. I cant think and I jus wanna stay in a stupor. 

I jus dont know how to go on anymore. I jus dont.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 30, 2008)

I feel your pain,  I am so sorry that life is not lining up the way that you want it.  Just think of the testimony you will have when God helps you overcome these tough times.  I use to feel the way you feel.  I thought that God set out to pick on me each day when I woke up.  But then I learned to take it as a compliment.  They say that God won't put more on you than you can bear.  Well, by the sound of things, he thinks very highly of you to allow you to be in this circumstance and speak boldly about how hard it is.  I am praying for a breakthrough for you.  

Now, for the practical side of things.  Have you expanded your job hunt to other countries?  What did you go to school for?  What field are you trying to find work in?  Have you checked for work across the pond in the US or Canada?  

Listen to Jesus in John 14:1, “Let not your heart be troubled”, then down to verse 27, Jesus said, “peace, I leave with you. My peace I give unto you - not as the world giveth, give I unto you. Let not your heart be troubled neither let it be afraid.". 

Philippians 4:6-7, “Be anxious about nothing but in everything by prayer and supplication let your requests be known unto God and the peace of God which passes all understanding shall keep your heart and mind.” 

Listen again to Jesus in Matthew 11:28, “Come unto me all you that labor and are heavy laden with the burdens of life. When you come I will give you rest.” Give the Lord a chance, today. Get into the book and on your knees in prayer.

I love the picture in your siggy,  Is that you. Do you know about the church at Ephesus that Paul helped establish?  That picture of you is very symbolic to me.  You are at the foundation of the Church.  Try reading Ephesians and look at all the examples of the hope that Paul taught them about.  The hope in the promise of Jesus.  Regardless of your natural circumstances, God can do the impossible.


----------



## Mimi22 (Jun 30, 2008)

SuperNova said:


> I feel your pain,  I am so sorry that life is not lining up the way that you want it.  Just think of the testimony you will have when God helps you overcome these tough times.  I use to feel the way you feel.  I thought that God set out to pick on me each day when I woke up.  But then I learned to take it as a compliment.  They say that God won't put more on you than you can bear.  Well, by the sound of things, he thinks very highly of you to allow you to be in this circumstance and speak boldly about how hard it is.  I am praying for a breakthrough for you.
> 
> Now, for the practical side of things.  Have you expanded your job hunt to other countries?  What did you go to school for?  What field are you trying to find work in?  Have you checked for work across the pond in the US or Canada?
> 
> ...



Hi supernova
thanks for the response and the prayer. It means a lot to me. it's been a difficult past couple days. I've been trying to find work in the field of Biomedical sciences.  Its frustrating becuz its much easier to move around here, than to cross over to US/Canada. 
I'm trying not to worry, but in those quiet moments, my mind has so many thoughts.  

It is me in that photo, me and a few friends went to the ancient city of Ephesus in Turkey - it was MASSIVE. the only thing was, this city was the second city of Ephesus and not the first were Paul preached. The 1st was destroyed by floods. 

I will try reading Ephesians tonight and I'm praying for a miracle. I dont know how else to word it in prayer really.


----------



## jturner7156 (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, please don't give up! Just think, once this all over, you will be able to lead someone else to God by being able to help them if they are in a similar situation. Every chance you get, pray and read your scriptures. Also, don't stop searching for work. Apply everywhere...the mall, restaurants (work there until something in your field comes along), wherever your degree will apply. Study and study hard for your driving exam, test yourself over and over again. Once you get the extra money and you will get it...go take the test. If it doesn't kill...it will make you stronger. Please don't give up, it's all apart of life !


----------



## ONEBLESSEDRN (Jun 30, 2008)

Be strong Mimi, I will keep you in my prayers. I've asked myself that question before , and soon after realized that He never did....


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 30, 2008)

Mimi22 said:


> Hi supernova
> thanks for the response and the prayer. It means a lot to me. it's been a difficult past couple days. I've been trying to find work in the field of *Biomedical sciences*. Its frustrating becuz its much easier to move around here, than to cross over to US/Canada.
> I'm trying not to worry, but in those quiet moments, my mind has so many thoughts.
> 
> ...


 

Here are some links I found, you may already have these

http://www.his.com/~graeme/employ.html

http://www.labmedrecruit.co.uk/biomedical-science.html

http://www.bmn.com/

http://www.bmejobs.com/


----------



## trini_rican (Jun 30, 2008)

Mimi22 said:


> I'm crying so much while i type this. if i doesnt make sense, then i'm sorry in advance.
> 
> I feel so forgotten by God. My dad talks to me all the time about faith and believing but I feel like "has God left me here to rot?" My soul feels tired, I'm stressed and frustrated and I feel like i'm on the end of a very tight rope. My head feels like its gonna explode.
> 
> ...


 
First off despite how bleak the situation is - Suicide is a p*ermanent solution for a temporary problem.*

I have to take a client's call but I'll be back with more info. Think on what I typed though - PLEASE!!!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 30, 2008)

Mimi-

Don't give up....you are weeping now but your breakthrough is on the way. I have asked that question during a difficult time in my life and after the storm passed away that's when I realized God was always there...

It may be difficult to see and understand things right now but God has a purpose and a plan for your life. So hold on angel because help is on the way!


----------



## NGraceO (Jun 30, 2008)

Let me be the first to say, that you are not alone in feeling this way. I have before, in the toughest of test I have been faced with, but I did prevail by the grace of God. I would never call your trials trivial, because if they're real to you, they're real, PERIOD. But God says that he will never leave nor forsake you (heb. 13:5), and I know he won't. I'll be praying eztra hard for your situation, and I have faith that he will deliver from your trobules (Psalms 34:17). I KNOW that its hard to believe that right now, but its true....I wish I could tell you how close I've been to where you are. Just know that you have one more person praying for you. You WILL prevail!!!


----------



## Mimi22 (Jun 30, 2008)

thank you all for the prayers and words of encouragement.  
my tears are fewer now, but still ever present 

I think i can give myself another push to move on. I'm praying and reading a few psalms hoping to get me through the night. 

Thank you for the links especially supernova.

Its hard being in such a predicament, but I'm glad I'm not the only one who experienced moments of hardship.  I really hope I can survive ladies, its tuff out there.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 1, 2008)

I think we have all felt that way at times but then he always shows up and shows out mightily alot of times at the 11th hour and 59 minutes. But he knows just what he is doing


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 1, 2008)

God showing up at the 11th hour 59 seconds is something I am still dealing with myself.

It bothers the heck out of me that i dont have as much power as i think and that everything happens on his watch, not mine...so you can be suffering for YEARS until his watch decides to intervene.

What's sad is that a LOT of people cannot go through that test of waiting, thus suicide.

I'm being tested now and it is a struggle everyday. I feel stuck and trapped and when i try to get out, i get right back in the hole and it is scary because i cannot fathom being 37 years old before i finally get what i've been asking for...i fear it will be too late by then.

I'd say keep praying but he heard you the first 50 times. You just have to wait and try not to snap.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jul 1, 2008)

*2 Peter 3*

*Purpose of This Letter*


   1This is now, beloved, the second letter I am writing to you in which I am stirring up your sincere mind by way of reminder, 
   2that you should remember the words spoken beforehand by the holy prophets and the commandment of the Lord and Savior spoken by your apostles. 
*The Coming Day of the Lord*


   3 Know this first of all, that in the last days mockers will come with their mocking, following after their own lusts, 
   4and saying, "Where is the promise of His coming? For ever since the fathers fell asleep, all continues just as it was from the beginning of creation." 
   5For when they maintain this, it escapes their notice that by the word of God the heavens existed long ago and the earth was formed out of water and by water, 
   6through which the world at that time was destroyed, being flooded with water. 
   7But by His word the present heavens and earth are being reserved for fire, kept for the day of judgment and destruction of ungodly men. 
*8But do not let this one fact escape your notice, beloved, that with the Lord one day is like a thousand years, and a thousand years like one day. *
*   9The Lord is not slow about His promise, as some count slowness, but is patient toward you, not wishing for any to perish but for all to come to repentance*


I have been where you are right now.  It's still hard to go through sometimes, but I always remember what Christ suffered for us.  Our "sufferings" on this earth don't even compare.  He loved us so that he GAVE His LIFE.  On our local radio station they have a "spiritual vitamin" in the morning.  Today's was about living in the moment.  It really is hard not to worry about "what comes next" but you have to BELIEVE that God has EVERYTHING UNDER HIS CONTROL.  Put your faith in HIM!

And every trial is not about something that you did wrong, things have to be learned and God has a way of doing things that you look back on later and say "now I see why He did it that way".  Please know that He has your best interest at heart.
PM'ing you.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 1, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> God showing up at the 11th hour 59 seconds is something I am still dealing with myself.
> 
> It bothers the heck out of me that i dont have as much power as i think and that everything happens on his watch, not mine...so you can be suffering for YEARS until his watch decides to intervene.
> 
> ...



did you read that other writing 'The Abyss' thats for 'being in the pit' so to speak and its a dark scarey lonely place but its where you find God more , thats when you are willing to stand to fight and not let the doubts/pain/feelings/fears speak louder to you than him. read it oke: and hold on dear , its hard that its in his timing and we dont understand why things might take so long ,its painful, but he has a plan and its perfectly designed just for you my sweet!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 1, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> *2 Peter 3*
> 
> *8But do not let this one fact escape your notice, beloved, that with the Lord one day is like a thousand years, and a thousand years like one day. *
> *9The Lord is not slow about His promise, as some count slowness, but is patient toward you, not wishing for any to perish but for all to come to repentance*


 

So True! God can and will RESTORE all things like no other! He truly loves us and wants the best for each one of us. Right now it's too cloudy and windy for some of us to see but when the storm cease you will rise above the clouds. :Rose:


----------



## Amour (Jul 1, 2008)

The ladies above have given you invaluable advice.

Mimi22 - I'm going through a tough predictament atm, but I am still holding onto my faith and you need to too 

*Isaiah 7:9 - ... If you are not firm in faith, you will not be firm at all*

You have just graduated (with a 1st class degree  well done; you are beginning a new chapter in life you have got to factor in that there will be hard times, VERY hard times but during these expected times you must stay firm in your faith, praise God and give him his glory for you know he will never leave you or forsake you. 

Girl you are blessed, you got a 1 class degree, try a 2:2 

When did you graduate? Have you tried a non graduate job whilst you look for your career job?


----------



## Mimi22 (Jul 1, 2008)

KissKiss said:


> The ladies above have given you invaluable advice.
> 
> Mimi22 - I'm going through a tough predictament atm, but I am still holding onto my faith and you need to too
> 
> ...




Hi KissKiss

Thank you for your kind words, especially the verse, it really shook my core! 
I'm looking into graduate jobs, cuz i need to support myself if i am to stay here. But you're right a non-graduate job mite be jus as fullfilling and relieving.  I pray that God shines his light on you and bless you, your words are so comforting and helpful! Holding on it hard, making up my mind to keep pressing on is the biggest challenge there is.


----------



## CandiceC (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey Mimi22. I know how you are feeling. I'm going through something myself as well that everyone would think is an impossible situation to rectify. I am very very very tired and sometimes want to shrivel up and die to escape the pain. (And I'm naturally an optimistic person so this is major for me to feel this way.) It's in God's hands though and I have to remember this. Sometimes I think He's forgotten me and He just doesn't care to fix things for me, but I have to remember that He's working on His timing, not mine. I'll PM you later when I get home.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jul 1, 2008)

CandiceC said:


> Hey Mimi22. I know how you are feeling. I'm going through something myself as well that everyone would think is an impossible situation to rectify. I am very very very tired and sometimes want to shrivel up and die to escape the pain. (And I'm naturally an optimistic person so this is major for me to feel this way.) It's in God's hands though and I have to remember this. Sometimes I think He's forgotten me and He just doesn't care to fix things for me, but I have to remember that He's working on His timing, not mine. I'll PM you later when I get home.



Candice!


----------



## CandiceC (Jul 1, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Candice!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Zuhus (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh wow Mimi. I could so relate to you. It is the very same situation for me, but my visa expires next year. I am from Africa and I am orphan too. I take care of all my siblings in their EVERY financial need back at home,  Plus my two grandparents who TOTALLY depend on me. It can be very taxing at times, since I am just a student. But all in all, I'd NEVER contemplate suicide Uh uh... never   No matter how bad things are. 
Have you tried applying for a postgraduate position? Some colleges or research institutes pay very good stipends for this you know...it's almost like you are working, yet you still enjoy the benefits of being a student.  And that will also give you enough time to jobhunt while you write up your thesis or even during your postgrad time. And I am sure with a first class, many organisations will definately want to absorb you for this.
I'll pray for you tonight and please, dont give up on God.

hugs to you!
Great advice from the ladies here


----------



## kayte (Jul 1, 2008)

Mimi 
I am really sorry it's so challenging now...but this will be your testimony
of inspiration to  others when you come through and YOU WILL COME THROUGH and better..

All these mighty lovely prayer warriors are lifting you up and GOD DOES HEAR...it's on the way... your own miracle....
we need to let go of our picture what that looks like....God has the bigger picture..

I am going through a devastating crossroads in my own life... it's so painful, I can't even share about it, but I can tell you this,before I could get to the place where I could cry in anger to GOD.. which is where I go...

I remember a dear friend who went through some thing awful and she said she just held up her head ..and _said Okay God I'm not sure what want to teach me here......it's hard.... but I am willing to be open.._it blows my mind ..but she was..completely open in the midst of crisis...like breathing into the deepest part of the pain ..not agreeing with it ...but not fighting it and it eases.. and she came out better ... 

and today that's what I am trying to do. I am hurt..but I think
THIS is where the unquestioning childlike faith has to GOT come in where one takes action turns it over and prayer and we stop projecting the worst outcome...we stop wrestling and re-processing the problem and walk confidently in quiet assurance ..not in today's results ....but in the solution

somehow the serenity of our Lord come in...Jesus said ....do not fear 
Supposedly that's recorded 365 times in the bible..one for each day. 
A coincidence? I think not.

I hurt but I don't fear...I know what this means ... God is getting ready to jet propell me to the next level...it's just not looking way I think it should.

Take all the actions you can do..I agree even if it's not grad work....yet
What about a temporary teaching postion ? High scool or middle school level science? Aanything to give you time and resources to get work in your field.....Do NOT listen to the enemy...he's a _liar _

Take it one day at a time. Picture good results while praying 
and KEEP TAKING ACTIONS..TELL EVERYONE YOU KNOW 
and STAY SOLUTION-MINDED...NO MATTER WHAT..... BE EVER PRAYERFUL.
I just know you will posting a praise report

I am praying for you


----------



## kayte (Jul 1, 2008)

*These two daily devotions for July 1 helped me ..I thought I'd share them in case they speak to you .....*

*Isaiah 48:15, 17 'Though you were once despised and hated and rebuffed by all, you will be beautiful forever. You will be a joy to all generations, for I will make you so… I will exchange your bronze for gold, your iron for silver, your wood for bronze, and your stones for iron. Peace and righteousness will be your leaders.' (New Living Translation)*

God prospers people who put their trust in him. He takes people who were once nobodies and makes them somebodies; he lifts the ordinary into the realm of the extraordinary. He takes things in our lives that were counted of little worth and transforms them into articles of great value. Everything in our lives is lifted to a new level of worth. What was without any real value becomes important. Our worthless old stones become articles of iron – even our most difficult experiences are transformed from useless baggage weighing us down to powerful weapons to help us in the fight. And what was important before, now becomes truly awesome. Our strong points are made much stronger, our talents are elevated, our dreams become more focussed. What before was costly, like bronze, now becomes far more valuable, like gold. Once we might well have been despised and rebuffed by other people. They could never have seen what God would make of us through his Son. Now, through Jesus, we have the potential to become 'a joy to all generations.' 

*Prayer: 'Lord, I just want to thank you for taking the worthless things in my life and giving them value. I want to thank you, too, for lifting the truly worthwhile things in my life to a whole new level of effectiveness and blessing to others.*


"*There shall be a performance" (Luke 1:45).*
*"My words shall be fulfilled in their season" (their fixed appointed time)* (Greek, Luke 1:20).

_There shall be a performance of those things_
_That loving heart hath waited long to see;_
_Those words shall be fulfilled to which she clings,_
_Because her God hath promised faithfully;_
_And, knowing Him, she ne'er can doubt His Word;_
_"He speaks and it is done." The mighty Lord!_

_There shall be a performance of those things,_
_O burdened heart, rest ever in His care;_
_In quietness beneath His shadowing wings_
_Await the answer to thy longing prayer._
_When thou hast "cast thy care," the heart then sings,_
_There shall be a performance of those things._

_There shall be a performance of those things,_
_O tired heart, believe and wait and pray;_
_At eventide the peaceful vesper rings,_
_Though cloud and rain and storm have filled the day._
_Faith pierces through the mist of doubt that bars_
_The coming night sometimes, and finds the stars._

_There shall be a performance of those things,_
_O trusting heart, the Lord to thee hath told;_
_Let Faith and Hope arise, and plume their wings,_
_And soar towards the sunrise clouds of gold;_
_The portals of the rosy dawn swing wide,_
_Revealing joys the darkening night did hide._

--Bessie Porter
*Matthew Henry says: "We must depend upon the performance of the promise, when all the ways* *leading up to it are shut up.** 'For all the promises of God in him are yea (yes), and in him Amen (so be it), unto the glory of God by us.' (2 Cor. 1:20).*


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 9, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> I think we have all felt that way at times but then he always shows up and shows out mightily alot of times at the 11th hour and 59 minutes. But he knows just what he is doing


 
I agree with Iris (by the way, love your siggy pic. It's fantabulous).

OP, there's a saying about suicide:

*Suicide may end your problems, but it may start someone else's.*

As Iris said, many of us have felt like ending it all........BUT if you do end it, then you ABSOLUTELY end the possibility and ability to help your family and those you love.

It's hard to tell people to hang on when they are hurting so much, but somewhere inside of you, you've just GOTTA DO IT!


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 9, 2008)

jturner7156 said:


> *Yes, please don't give up! Just think, once this all over, you will be able to lead someone else to God by being able to help them if they are in a similar situation*. Every chance you get, pray and read your scriptures. Also, don't stop searching for work. Apply everywhere...the mall, restaurants (work there until something in your field comes along), wherever your degree will apply. Study and study hard for your driving exam, test yourself over and over again. Once you get the extra money and you will get it...go take the test. If it doesn't kill...it will make you stronger. Please don't give up, it's all apart of life !


 
ITA...your trials and tribulations now will be your testimonies later.


----------



## thaidreams (Jul 10, 2008)

Mimi22 said:


> I'm crying so much while i type this. if i doesnt make sense, then i'm sorry in advance.
> 
> I feel so forgotten by God. My dad talks to me all the time about faith and believing but I feel like "has God left me here to rot?" My soul feels tired, I'm stressed and frustrated and I feel like i'm on the end of a very tight rope. My head feels like its gonna explode.
> 
> ...


 

God NEVER closes a door without opening a window!  I understand that you want the Lord to make a way and make it happen fast.  I pray that as you are reading this that door from God has already been opened for you, but if not please know that God is always with you.  He is always carrying you!  Get in your Bible and ready the promises that He has laid out for you life and expect Him to do GREAT things!!!

“being confident of this, that he who began a good work in you will carry it on to completion until the day of Christ Jesus.”- Philippians 1:6 

You have all these people praying for you and that is POWER!!!  God lead you to a community so that when you have times like these (and we all will) you will have a community of believers to be there for you!!  

Trust God!  He may be leading you to do something that you may not want to, but I promise you if that is where He is leading you to be, then it is the best thing for you!  

Here are some of scriptures that I hope help you!  You are loved and I am praying for you!!!

*Exodus 13:21*
By day the LORD went ahead of them in a pillar of cloud to *guide* them on their way and by night in a pillar of fire to give them light, so that they could travel by day or night.

*Exodus 15:13*
"In your unfailing love you will lead the people you have redeemed. In your strength you will *guide* them to your holy dwelling.
Exodus 15:12-14 (in Context) Exodus 15 (Whole Chapter) 

*Psalm 23:3*
he restores my soul. He *guide*s me in paths of righteousness for his name's sake.

*Psalm 48:14*
For this God is our God for ever and ever; he will be our *guide* even to the end.

*Isaiah 42:16*
I will lead the blind by ways they have not known, along unfamiliar paths I will *guide* them; I will turn the darkness into light before them and make the rough places smooth. These are the things I will do; I will not forsake them.


----------



## Rapunzel* (Jul 10, 2008)

you are in my prayers and id like to say dont give up, god is with you and know that he is always working things out for you. the things that you cant see god sees.
trust in the lord with all thy heart and lean not to your own understanding.
i pray these scriptures will guide you.

*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]PSALMS 27:3 Though an host should encamp against me, my heart shall not  fear: though war should rise against me, in this [will] I [be]  confident.    [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]27:4 One [thing] have I desired of the LORD, that will I seek  after; that I may dwell in the house of the LORD all the days  of my life, to behold the beauty of the LORD, and to enquire in  his temple.    [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][FONT=Arial,Helvetica] 27:5 For in the time of trouble he shall hide me in his  pavilion: in the secret of his tabernacle shall he hide me; he  shall set me up upon a rock. [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]27:6 And now shall mine head be lifted up above mine enemies  round about me: therefore will I offer in his tabernacle  sacrifices of joy; I will sing, yea, I will sing praises unto  the LORD.    [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]27:7 Hear, O LORD, [when] I cry with my voice: have mercy also  upon me, and answer me.[/FONT][/FONT]**[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][FONT=Arial,Helvetica][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]27:8 [When thou saidst], Seek ye my face; my heart said unto  thee, Thy face, LORD, will I seek.    [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]27:9 Hide not thy face [far] from me; put not thy servant away  in anger: thou hast been my help; leave me not, neither forsake  me, O God of my salvation.[/FONT][/FONT]*


god bless you sister in christ


----------



## Mimi22 (Jul 12, 2008)

thank you all for your responses. I'm still searching for work and still praying that God opens a door for me. I graduated yesterday and though I was excited, I jus felt overwhelmed by the next step erplexed 

I'm doing my very best and recieving a lot of help from LHCF sisters, but I need strength and prayer cuz its so bloody hard! 

I feel for all of you and do indeed hope God gives way to a breakthrough!


----------



## He_Leads_I_follow (Jul 13, 2008)

Mimi22 said:


> thank you all for your responses. I'm still searching for work and still praying that God opens a door for me. I graduated yesterday and though I was excited, I just felt overwhelmed by the next step erplexed
> 
> I'm doing my very best and recieving a lot of help from LHCF sisters, but I need strength and prayer cuz its so bloody hard!
> 
> I feel for all of you and do indeed hope God gives way to a breakthrough!


 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! You did it! You finished what you started! Be grateful to Yahweh our God and brace yourself for HIS NEXT STEPS!


----------



## He_Leads_I_follow (Jul 13, 2008)

The Lord often speaks to me through dreams. One night my twin sister and I were walking through a house where rooms were being cleaned. I went looking for my room. I walk up to a door where I could see blue light coming from underneath the door. It looked like light that is reflected off of water so I knew it couldn't be my bedroom. Suddenly, my sister "felt" pulled away. The door opened and I was pulled in. It was a bathroom with blue/green tiles all over the walls and floor. It looked like an indoor swimming pool area you would find in a gymnasium. Inside was a tiny bathtub (so small only a 5 year old could fit) filled with water. I was scared because what pulled me in felt like it was pulling me from the inside.  I could actually feel it in my uterous. Then "it" lifted me up to put me in the tub then I got scared and started clinging to the walls because I thought this was the enemy. Then I said "The Lord is my light and my salvation" to give myself strength to fight off this spirit. After I said that I was submerged into the tub. 

After I was submerged I relaxed because than I knew the "it" ...was HIM. 



I asked the Lord what did that mean? I later learned that the tiny bathtub is just a symbol of the impossible. My twin is a symbol of my attachments to people for validation. It wasn't until the words of life came from my lips was the Lord able to submerge me. Could He do it anyway? Of course but it was my agreement that released me (submerged) into His will (whatever that may be). 

Sister, you're actually in a very good place. You just have to resign yourself to His will. EVEN IF YOU HAVE TO GO HOME. You don't know what waits for you there. You're ticket out may be waiting for you there. Just let Him lead you in and lead you out. If you want to walk this walk than you need to not only say it but beleive it. In this life you shall have tribulation. You will not have a flowery bed of ease but you will have the perfect will of God. You don't need to be perfect but you must be obedient!

He'll show you His greatness. Enjoy your tiny bathtub!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 13, 2008)

He_Leads_I_follow said:


> The Lord often speaks to me through dreams. One night my twin sister and I were walking through a house where rooms were being cleaned. I went looking for my room. I walk up to a door where I could see blue light coming from underneath the door. It looked like light that is reflected off of water so I knew it couldn't be my bedroom. Suddenly, my sister "felt" pulled away. The door opened and I was pulled in. It was a bathroom with blue/green tiles all over the walls and floor. It looked like an indoor swimming pool area you would find in a gymnasium. Inside was a tiny bathtub (so small only a 5 year old could fit) filled with water. I was scared because what pulled me in felt like it was pulling me from the inside.  I could actually feel it in my uterous. Then "it" lifted me up to put me in the tub then I got scared and started clinging to the walls because I thought this was the enemy. Then I said "The Lord is my light and my salvation" to give myself strength to fight off this spirit. After I said that I was submerged into the tub.
> 
> After I was submerged I relaxed because than I knew the "it" ...was HIM.
> 
> ...



wow awesome dream! God is so cool like that!


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Jul 13, 2008)

I know how you feel.  Just know that God doesnt forsake his children.  For anything.  It may feel like it but youre going thru something.

Don't forsake Him and His will for you.  From experience I can tell you, don't let the spirit of depression reach you.  Stay positive and speak to EVERYONE that you think can help and also, this may be hard, continue praising and prayer. 

I'm sorry that's all the advice I can give you, but it's true.


----------



## Caramela (Jul 13, 2008)

You have fallen victim to the lies of the enemy. You have a problem with faith, that is, believing God's promises to you. In the word of God we are promised Hebrews 13:5 ..._"Never will I leave you; never will I forsake you."[_ You are subscribing to untruths. Your faith is being tested, but God is still right there


----------



## Mimi22 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ladies I continue to thank you !! Your prayers have indeed led a way! 
I was blessed in Church yesterday and realised that though circumstances may sway and distrub our dreams & God's plan, they dont stay that way! God wants the best for us always! 

I woke up this morning, not worried but at peace with God's promise. I checked my email and there was an INVITATION TO AN INTERVIEW at a hospital pathology laboratory!!!!!! I praise God continually for ALL OF YOU who prayed and of course to HIM! Though i know that this interview is in fact pre-lim. I stay in faith and believe that God will make a way! I ask His strength and His wisdom to be able to show my professional worth to the interviewing panel. I will keep applying for other jobs, cuz I cant blindly put my eggs in one basket! But I will say this, stand fast ladies, your day of deliverance will come!! Take it from me, my story is there in all its true form!
Keep praying! Keep fighting, cuz God has heard you and will make a way!!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 14, 2008)

Mimi22 said:


> Ladies I continue to thank you !! Your prayers have indeed led a way!
> I was blessed in Church yesterday and realised that though circumstances may sway and distrub our dreams & God's plan, they dont stay that way! God wants the best for us always!
> 
> *I woke up this morning, not worried but at peace with God's promise. I checked my email and there was an INVITATION TO AN INTERVIEW at a hospital pathology laboratory!!!!!! *I praise God continually for ALL OF YOU who prayed and of course to HIM! Though i know that this interview is in fact pre-lim. I stay in faith and believe that God will make a way! I ask His strength and His wisdom to be able to show my professional worth to the interviewing panel. I will keep applying for other jobs, cuz I cant blindly put my eggs in one basket! But I will say this, stand fast ladies, your day of deliverance will come!! Take it from me, my story is there in all its true form!
> Keep praying! Keep fighting, cuz God has heard you and will make a way!!


 
I'm so happy for you...and wish you the best!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 14, 2008)

CandiceC said:


> Hey Mimi22. I know how you are feeling. I'm going through something myself as well that everyone would think is an impossible situation to rectify. I am very very very tired and sometimes want to shrivel up and die to escape the pain. (And I'm naturally an optimistic person so this is major for me to feel this way.) It's in God's hands though and I have to remember this. Sometimes I think He's forgotten me and He just doesn't care to fix things for me, but I have to remember that He's working on His timing, not mine. I'll PM you later when I get home.


 
CandiceC, I feel you. You are definitely an optimist and I've seen that in the years I've been on this board (I am an optimist too)

Ladies, the Lord is moving in all of our lives. I know this is a difficult time for so many of us. I am also going through a very painful, personal struggle right now, but I know that nothing is too great for the Lord. This is not something that my education, family's love, support or connections or anything can help. It's God's way of bringing me even closer to Him, and for that, I appreciate the struggle. Mine is more internal.  I'm being pruned by the Lord so He can further use me for HIS WILL. Because life is about loving God and your neighbors. 

We get so caught up in other things, like getting into the right schools, getting the right jobs, starting a business. Oh God, when am I going to get married? Oh God, when am I going to have a child? Oh, God when is this going to happen, when is that going to happen?

We get so caught up in the moment, that we forget about what's most important.

I have really been forced to realize that all of my little "worries" are so meaningless compared with some of the things others are going through.  And OP, this is not to belittle your struggle, b/c I know you are truly worried.

However, as God said, "don't worry about tomorow." Look at the way the birds chirp. God is taking care of them, and He will definitely take care of you.

I have a friend that's lost half his family in the last 3 years. His mother and sibling are gone and other family, and he's been through living hell himself with some things in his own life. Some of you ladies on this board have issues with your parents. But trust, I'm sure that he would trade places with you all in a heartbeat.  We don't control our lives and everything in them, but we do control how we react to things. And we control whether we allow God to be in control.

Sometimes I have to ask myself "who am I letting drive my bus of life?"  Is it me or God?


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 15, 2008)

Here's a powerful song by singer Jazmine Sullivan called "Accept What God Allows" She performed this at age 11 at the Apollo (this girl's singing is definitely Heaven sent)

*Accept What God Allows*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgGCiC4uwLs


----------



## cupcakes (Jul 17, 2008)

he will never give you more than u can bear


----------

